# mini burrito vs ex wild stallion



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Sam Elliott is now 4 months out of the wild and gentle enough to turn out with my little herd. Both he and Murray have become the best of friends and are always playing with each other. The photos make the playing look a lot more vicious than it is I cannot explain how happy I am to be able to let him out with Cameo and the Mur Man. I just love him to pieces!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

aw they are cute, they really play rough...


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Murray is a rough and tough little guy! He may only stand at 34" but he has the heart and soul of an 18hh stallion! 

I wanted to change my subject line because they are both geldings. Lol Sam is just and ex stallion and from the wild.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Bahaha, it is so funny to watch those little 'uns play with the big 'uns. They try to act so tough and the big guys just tolerate it and play back enough to make the little guy feel big LOL. Looks like they were having a ball and I'm sure that SE is glad to have a herd to socialize with again .


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Bahaha, it is so funny to watch those little 'uns play with the big 'uns. They try to act so tough and the big guys just tolerate it and play back enough to make the little guy feel big LOL. Looks like they were having a ball and I'm sure that SE is glad to have a herd to socialize with again .



He is very happy to have a herd to socialize with again! He asserted himself as the leader of the herd within the first 15 minutes of being out with them. Cameo is head over heels that she has a boyfriend now lol. Murray doesn't try to hump her anymore and you can tell she is very appreciative. You are so right! He does play just hard enough to make Murray feel big! I love how Sam puts his head high in the air and Mur jumps up to try and grab his crest and when he can't reach he bites him in the knee and grabs his crest as soon as Sam lowers his head from being bit. They are hilarious!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics!!! Murray sure thinks he's big stuff huh!?!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Great pics!!! Murray sure thinks he's big stuff huh!?!



LOLZ!!!!! He is the only one who doesn't realize that he is a very tiny donk! This is what he would do to my poor mare daily until Sam Elliott got introduced to the herd! She is 15.1 pushing 15.2 and even with the assistance of the hill he is always at least 12" from reaching his goal lol! He is the definition of persistence!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you got a killer donk on your hands!


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

He lives up to the name of the town that we live in! Rough and Ready!

I only allow him to play with one of my wolf hybrids because he has the coat to withstand a little Mur Man bite lol!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Cute photos! It is great seeing them have so much fun. That donk is "Dennis the Menace" kinda terrorist, HUH?

Now you see why so many people put donkeys in fields to protect horses from renegade dog packs. They are nasty little protectors. That donkey wasn't playing with the dog, he would have killed it if he could have.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Cute photos! It is great seeing them have so much fun. That donk is "Dennis the Menace" kinda terrorist, HUH?
> 
> Now you see why so many people put donkeys in fields to protect horses from renegade dog packs. They are nasty little protectors. That donkey wasn't playing with the dog, he would have killed it if he could have.



Murray and Dexter hang out daily. Normally when Mur is taking a nap Dexter will go lay next to him and nap. I don't think he would kill him but I do believe that he would hurt him if he got a hold of him after chasing him down. He has only jumped on Dex once and Dex got out from under him and grabbed him by the crest and made him submit and stand there just as if he would one of the other pack members. I was across the pasture so I got there just after it all happened. Ever since that one time Murray hasn't tried to jump him.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Awwww!!! I love seeing your herd!!! Sam Elliot is looking as good as ever! LOve the pics of the two of them playing!! SO glad you were able to complete your herd with Sam Elliot in it!

When are you getting your stud?


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

SE is gorgeous =) And that donkey is just adorable =)


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

that is cutest donkey i have EVER seen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

That donkey is **** cheeky! OMG! And those pictures are really good  

I see no bite marks or wounds so im sure it is all in the name of play! You must have your hands full! Does he chase you?????


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I want his fly mask!!!!!!!!

Beautiful dog too


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

what an awesome herd you have there lol that donkey is a quirky adorable.
lol love that pic of him 'trying' to mount your mare lol


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for all of the positive feedback everyone! I'm glad I could share some photos of them rough housing! Murray is quite the character and is a great little donk! Someone asked if he chases me and the answer is no. He has absolutely fabulous ground manners and leads/ponies off of a horse like a charm. 80% of the time he prefers to carry his lead rope himself and he walks at my side.


----------



## CoachA810 (Oct 19, 2011)

As a newbie to horses, I find this kind of incredible. Not to mention that the pictures are great as far as catching this. Kudos!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL too funny


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Awwww!!! I love seeing your herd!!! Sam Elliot is looking as good as ever! LOve the pics of the two of them playing!! SO glad you were able to complete your herd with Sam Elliot in it!
> 
> When are you getting your stud?


Thank you so much! He is loving living at home! I'm going to miss him when I send him away for training for three to four months in December but I will be taking lessons with him twice a week so I will see him.

ROH should be here in March or April if everything goes as planned. There is a slight possibility he may not be coming to live with me because Oscar is starting to get on his feet. As much as I want that stud as my own I hope that Oscar can get things in order so he can keep him because he loves that horse as if he were his child. I should know more by the end of the month.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the pics they are so cute and your dog is beautiful to.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are great picture! i love them. Didn't you post a video of the two of them playing a while back? or was that a donk and a dog. Can't remember.

YOu should video this and show us, ok?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL I love how Sam Elliot gets down on his knees so the little guy gets a few licks in... I have a yearing who does the same with our 10hh pony. (I have pics of it on my camera from awhile ago of them, I think) it was funny stuff


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

he looks amazing! so cute, ahem, i mean Manly, fighting the horse.

he reminds me of my teeny tiny 10hh mule, i hope you dont mind if i post a picture of him in your thread. just have to share! he is also a feisty little man, fighting the horses, attempting to mount the mares, jumping over any fence (!), or alternatively, crawling underneath on his knees. yes he is wearing a foal slip, ha!

i wish everyone had a little friend like this...


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Murray crawls under fences too! Mules and donkeys are a must have! They are silly, playful, affectionate, sweet and full of p and v. Thanks for sharing that photo he is absolutely adorable.



muumi said:


> he looks amazing! so cute, ahem, i mean Manly, fighting the horse.
> 
> he reminds me of my teeny tiny 10hh mule, i hope you dont mind if i post a picture of him in your thread. just have to share! he is also a feisty little man, fighting the horses, attempting to mount the mares, jumping over any fence (!), or alternatively, crawling underneath on his knees. yes he is wearing a foal slip, ha!
> 
> i wish everyone had a little friend like this...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Those are great picture! i love them. Didn't you post a video of the two of them playing a while back? or was that a donk and a dog. Can't remember.
> 
> YOu should video this and show us, ok?



Here is a video from them being turned out yesterday


----------

